# Frer indent?



## monroea

Back in the day I would have been celebrating a bfp but I can't trust a line on frer until it's as dark as the control at this point. I've seen way too many women on here get their hopes up only to discover it's an evap or indent. Nevertheless, here's my FMU at 8dpo. All pictures are of the same test, just at 3 minutes and then dried.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I do see something, and it looks pink to me. How did it end up drying? I find my indents dry white or it becomes clear over the next few hours it was an indent vs line. FXed for you! It's definitely still early


----------



## monroea

DobbyForever said:


> Right?! I do see something, and it looks pink to me. How did it end up drying? I find my indents dry white or it becomes clear over the next few hours it was an indent vs line. FXed for you! It's definitely still early

Here's about 3 hours later, same test.


----------



## DobbyForever

I def still see it so hoping it darkens up over the next few days! When are you testing again?


----------



## monroea

I might do a frer again this evening. If not, tomorrow morning. I generally get a good positive at 10 dpo and I'm currently 8 dpo.


----------



## Tripltemum3

I can see a faint line! Fingers crossed there is progression on your next test! x


----------



## DobbyForever

Excited for your next test! Do as I say, not as I do. Test tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## monroea

I tested on a 2 hour hold because, well, I have ZERO self control. And it's a definite bfn.


----------



## DobbyForever

I still see something catchy my eye but also omg woman after my own heart. 8dpo is so early and on a two hour hold no less. Hoping TOMORROW’s ;) test brings a clear line


----------



## monroea

DobbyForever said:


> I still see something catchy my eye but also omg woman after my own heart. 8dpo is so early and on a two hour hold no less. Hoping TOMORROW’s ;) test brings a clear line

I thought of you as I peed on the stick knowing dang well it wouldn't show anything!


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: :rofl: the things we say on a ttc forum that are so normal to us but so bizarre out of context. Is it bad that I’m lowkey flattered? Lol


----------



## monroea

Is it bad that I didn't even think about that sounding weird? The ttc world really is a whole different world.


----------



## monroea

Today's test lighter than yesterday's. I'm 9 dpo. With my 3 previous pregnancies I've been able to unofficially call it by now. The good news is my PMS hasn't been too bad yet...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hang in there 9dpo is too early to call it!

and not weird but I definitely read it as thought of you while I peed at first hahaha


----------



## angelbump

DobbyForever said:


> Guys help I’m dying why are these tests messing with me. I tested again because literally so many wondfos. Same photo just my usual three filters lol carmine, bw, and invert
> 
> View attachment 1103241
> View attachment 1103242
> View attachment 1103243
> View attachment 1103244

I see it on all of them Dobby! Something is definitely there x


----------



## monroea

What!! Yes I definitely see what you're talking about. I can't wait to see your next test now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Monroe I so meant to post that in the other thread. I’m losing it! I emailed the wrong person last night too. D***. That three sips of wine messed me up :rofl:

When are you testing again?


----------



## monroea

I tested this morning and bfn.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Pink.Rose

Hang in there, you know what they say, it's not over until AF shows her face.

With my 1st I think I had tested so much in prior cycles that I just didn't want to be disappointed again.. and that last cycle I somehow managed to wait until after I missed my period and by then I just knew it would be positive. My 2nd I had that knowing feeling again, but I tested 2 days before AF was due and got a negative, with a frer even! I thought I was out for sure! But then I tested again when I was 2 days late, with a dollar tree test, and got my BFP. Confirmed later the same day with a frer. My 3rd though? Idk.. I woke up the day after conception and I just knew! I started testing at only 5 do and on 7 DPO I got my BFP. (I was tracking and knew the exact day of ovulation and conception) and crazy enough it was positive! But that's super rare. Every pregnancy is different! Hang in there!


----------



## monroea

Thanks all! I tested again this morning at 12 dpo and there's another famous frer indent line. It's so frustrating.


----------



## DobbyForever

I see that :(. I’m sorry. These indents are outrageous. When is af due? Still keeping my fx. Not out until she shows


----------



## Classic Girl

Idk…that last one looks like it has a bit of color


----------



## monroea

Af arrived as scheduled so on to next month. I started taking coq10 this cycle just to feel like something is in my control.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for next month <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear that. FXed for this month to be your month!


----------

